# ca18et ?'s



## jza80king (Oct 22, 2002)

I 've recently been toying with the ca18et. what is the stock boost set at in it. I've heard 5, 5.5 and now i'm not sure. Also what can it be turned up to and run safely? Also, is there anyway you can make the pssshh sound on a stock engine. I know that in the supras 86.5-92 you can do it by pulling and plugging some hoses.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

*sound the horns ta dah*

this looks like a job for a blow off valve!!!!!!!


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

that motor's carb'd isnt it?


----------



## jza80king (Oct 22, 2002)

V i V i D 200sx said:


> *that motor's carb'd isnt it? *


nah, its fuel injected. and I just wanted to see if you could have that sound without going with a bov.


----------

